# Moving Adobe products to another partition



## mikecox (May 5, 2015)

The SSD drive in my laptop came partitioned and because of some misconceptions I had about partition I installed all my Adobe products on C:\.  

I realized my mistake when I noticed I was running out of space.  Now I want to move all my Adobe products to the other partition and free up C:\


Is there a simple way to do that?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 5, 2015)

Are your images also on C:\.  It may be that the majority of the space is taken up with the images, not the products or catalogs.  You might consider moving them; you can simply do that in lightroom, create a new folder (in lightroom) on the other "drive" and drag and drop other folders into it.  You might do a few at a time since it may take quite some time to move, you can adjust as you see how fast.


----------



## mikecox (May 5, 2015)

Ferguson said:


> Are your images also on C:\.


No, they are all on an external drive, along with the catalog.  Only the program is on C:\  I want to move it, along with Ps, and PrE to the D: partition.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 5, 2015)

mikecox said:


> No, they are all on an external drive, along with the catalog.  Only the program is on C:\  I want to move it, along with Ps, and PrE to the D: partition.



Wow.  Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will chime in, but I think you have to de-install the products, then configure preferances in CC itself, and reinstall. 

Honestly if it were me and it was that tight I would backup, wipe and reconfigure the laptop.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 6, 2015)

I think you'd have to uninstall and re-install, but isn't the partition size the underlying problem? Why not resize the C partition? Some instructions are here.

John


----------



## mikecox (May 6, 2015)

Ferguson said:


> Honestly if it were me and it was that tight I would backup, wipe and reconfigure the laptop.



That's an option I am trying to avoid, but probably the only one that makes the most sense


----------



## johnbeardy (May 6, 2015)

The Adobe programs are big, but not enormous by comparison with hard drives nowadays. If you move them because they are filling the partition, won't some other program or cache files soon fill it up again?

Is the LR catalogue on the C drive? Maybe its previews are using up the space?

John


----------



## mikecox (May 6, 2015)

johnbeardy said:


> The Adobe programs are big, but not enormous by comparison with hard drives nowadays. If you move them because they are filling the partition, won't some other program or cache files soon fill it up again?
> 
> Is the LR catalogue on the C drive? Maybe its previews are using up the space?
> 
> John


Hi John,

Here's the deal.  I have been installing ALL programs on the C: partition and it's now almost full, while D: is not.  I once believed that programs had to be install on C: to work, but I have been told that is not the case.  The C: partition, as I understand it now, is reserves for the OS, to make an OS re-install simpler.

What I'm trying to do is move ALL my programs OFF the C: partition, so the OS will have room to breath.  I'm hoping that, in doing so, I will get smoother operation in Lr, Ps and PrE.  I'm just hoping, I thought it was worth a try. 

I may end up having to re-set my laptop to "out of box" and start over


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 6, 2015)

mikecox said:


> The C: partition, as I understand it now, is reserves for the OS, to make an OS re-install simpler.



This is a philosophical statement in the FWIW department.  

The idea of partitioning the main, or single drive, of a computer is one that started long, long ago.  It holds on in some system admins' processes, and you see it recommended widely.

In my opinion every justification I have seen for this is bunk.  Probably always was bunk, but is definitely bunk today.  

Note this is not about partitions like recovery or boot partitions, talking about the drive being both C and D or similar.

Over decades of managing departments with system admins who want to do this here are some rationales and why they are wrong-headed: 

"It runs faster partitioned because it is two disks"  - 100% bunk, the most bunk-full statement, since a partition is a pretend second drive.  It is actually slower as it physically requires more head movement.  Absolute, complete, testable, objective bunk.

"This way you can reinstall the operating system and everything is still there" -- 90% bunk.  If you reinstall the operating system you are going to have to reinstall 99.9% of applications anyway, because their installation requires registry and necessary-on-C changes that must integrate properly. Now putting DATA on a separate drive can be a good thing, like having your lightroom catalog elsewhere, so if you reformat and reinstall, the data is still there and doesn't need to be restored.  But you are FAR better off using a physically separate drive for this for performance reasons.  Also, if you are not pretty computer literate it is VERY easy to accidentally, during an OS install, overwrite this "data" partition and lose it anyway.

"If a program runs amok this way it won't fill up the C drive and crash the system" - 85% bunk.  First, if while running Lightroom you fill up a disk -- who cares which one?  It still hangs and stops working.    Now in fact filling up "D" if lightroom alone were there may let you run other software on "C" run, but if you are putting most of your software on "D" then you just moved the problem, not solved it.  Think of it this way -- your computer will crash if EITHER disk fills up when split.  Since the total space is the same, unless both fill up at exactly the same time, you are going to get into space trouble earlier.

"It came that way from the manufacturer" - OK, this one is actually both the most bunk filled, but also the best reason to accept it.  If you are not computer literate, leaving things alone is often the best direction. Computer manufacturers' software configuration on personal systems (and some servers) are the absolute worst enemy of computer stability and usefulness.  A huge percentage of what they put on the computer is aimed at their revenue stream - adware, subscriptions, etc.  EVERYTHING they do in configuration is for their convenience, e.g. to make support easier, not because it is good for you.  If you are capable, it is always best to wipe the computer and reinstall windows, putting on only what you want (and not partitioning C to two windows drives).   Kind of like an electrician who buys a house with mediocre wiring -- that person should just fix it, but if your expertise is turning the lights on and off, then you are better off not starting to tear out the breaker panel's wires, even if it's not well done.


----------



## mikecox (May 6, 2015)

Ferguson said:


> this is bunk.  Probably always was bunk, but is definitely bunk today.


I absolutely agree!  I tried to remove the partition but, unfortunately, whoever; at Asus, designed my laptop decided the drive needed to be partitioned.  I don't know if it has anything to do with the SSD, or drives.  So it appears I'm stuck with a portioned drive, whether I want on or not.


----------

